# how to make my mouse more active



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to make my mouse active-I can't get a companion for him,i have his wheel in there and a ramp from his cage to my closet which has no door on it which he can cruise


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are your mousies's favortie toy; at least, you should be. I play little hand games like making a hole with my index finger and thumb for the mousie to go through onto the palm. Over, and over and over... my mooskies seem to enjoy that. Or I hold them on one hand and cup the other hand over them loosely and lift whatever part they poke with their nose so they cam stick their heads out and peek at me, then I close the hand and do that over and over and over. Peek-a boo- in the cage can be fun too. Give it an egg carton. Sticking their heads into holes and going through spaces is great fun for a mousie. TP tubes, paper towel tubes....oh, I sometimes make little obstacle courses and stuff out of cardboard; a cardboard ladder, a cardboard fence with little holes in it, a little cardboad box full of straw, and taped shut with one tiny hole in the side. I buy balsa gift boxes at the thrift for them to climb in on and eventually chew to sawdust. Balsa bird ladders are good too. Branches of fruitwood like apple, cherry etc. can be cut to size with a couple of branches to climb on, or for you to hang little treats or fun toys from. I never done this with mice, but a safety mirror is loads of fun with a kitty or doggy. Could work with meeces.

Anybody else out there have any ideas?


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

plastic cat ball toys


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sarah the games u play sound great  i need u to come play with mine x

however id advise against cherry wood as i thinks it poisonous, any other fruit wood is fine tho x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*blink*

sarah?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ya know...that's weird! I read this thread yesterday and I also saw that Moustress' (no e  ) post was actually by SarahY. It DID say SarahY yesterday and so I was surprised to see Moustress name today. A glitch perhaps, but Moustress........SarahY may be stealing your thunder


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't do anything!! :lol: It said Moustress when I looked at it yesterday... I did post on another of Wyliegirl's threads though?

Sarah xxx

(Edited for grammer  )


----------

